# Polk Audio LSi



## slugman2894 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have any dealers here ordered the parts individually from polk parts? I know the tweeters are $60 a piece, looking to order the other speakers without the cabinet. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

